# Seat Probles in 00' Maxima is it the Fuse?



## PuFfPuFfChIvA101 (Jul 21, 2006)

Hey im having trouble w/ my oo' Max drivers seat. I can move the backrest up and down but i cannot move the seat itself back or forward. My wife moved it forward one day and now it will no longer move back. though i can still move the backrest front to back. Do you think its the fuse? This has never happened to me b4 and i dont know wat to do. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm not sure if the '00s are susceptible, but I had a nickel stuck in the track of my '99s passenger seat and it wouldn't move forward or backwards.

I ended up having to unbolt the whole thing and shaking it till the nickel fell out.

If it's a possibility to happen to '00s then it would be an easy, _free_ thing you can check.


----------



## dmroberson (Jun 24, 2004)

Actually, you made money... 5 cents. lol.

Sorry for being such a 'tard. running on about 3 hours of sleep right now.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Lol...you're right. Though I wish .5 actually was worth something.

Today's nickels are yesterday's pennies.


----------



## PuFfPuFfChIvA101 (Jul 21, 2006)

Well in the 00's the Drivers seat is electronic so maybe something got messed up with the wiring or something. Damn thanks for the help guys but im gonna be late to my boss's dinner so i gotta have someone pick me up.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

You need to change your seat track motor assembly, there is a Nissan bulletin on this problem. Hope you have an extended warranty cause this part is going to cost you.


----------



## miker2k (Aug 6, 2006)

metro273 said:


> You need to change your seat track motor assembly, there is a Nissan bulletin on this problem. Hope you have an extended warranty cause this part is going to cost you.


I'd like to recommend a no cost solution first to the owner.

1) Take your closed fist and hit the seat HARD where your thighs would rest approximately center of the seat but forward about 2 inches.

if no. 1 doesn't work, try the next step

2) with a small hammer, gently tap the motor underneath the seat a few times. Hit it a bit harder if being gentle isn't working. Stop at mangling the motor.

As with all free advice, your mileage may vary. Its worked for me. Mine locked up on me a year or so ago after getting a plastic grocery bag wrapped around the shaft.


----------



## maximaowner (Aug 31, 2006)

*Thanks for the suggestion*

I tried your suggestion of tapping the seat motor with a hammer, it fixed my problem, thanks for the advice.


----------

